# Feather loss in clumps on tail & butt



## TinCanMan (16 d ago)

I have 2 Reds. One is loosing feathers in clumps, the other is fine. We just had a major freeze here in Tennessee. It got into the negatives for a few days, lowest -4. Could this be the cause? [pix attached] Any help is welcomed.

Feed: Nutrena NatureWise 16% Layer Poultry Feed Pellets


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

There are quills there so the feathers have been growing back for a bit. Normally I would say a bird is picking the feathers but I'm not so certain in this case. 

Have they been confined a lot? Boredom will lead to picking.


----------



## TinCanMan (16 d ago)

No not confined. They roam about an acre & have a coop for nights


----------



## NYhillbillies (4 mo ago)

@robin416 Could it be mites or similar pest?

@TinCanMan, any other symptoms or behavior changes? Notice anything at the base at the bare spots? Any changes in droppings?


----------



## TinCanMan (16 d ago)

Wouldn't both chickens have the same symptom if it was mites? 
No other symptoms or behavior changes. The bare butt chicken acts normal, pecking at whatever is on the ground.


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

I've got 2 hens in full fledged molt right now and one looks just like that. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

@imnukensc, Ken, that means we've had three like that recently counting your hen.

@TinCanMan it looks like we can quit trying to figure it out. She's doing it.


----------



## Lillith (10 mo ago)

If there are no mites, then I would also guess molt. I always have at least one hen that decides to molt in the coldest part of the year  Ridiculous. I have one just finishing up a molt right now when we had a week of temps in the negative teens. I had one last year that molted in January, the coldest part of our winter!


----------



## TinCanMan (16 d ago)

Thank you all for you incites. Very much appreciated and kills my worry.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I like that you worry about your girls.


----------

